# Bikes in Hilton Head



## caribbean (Mar 20, 2010)

Will be going to HHI for the first time and I understand that bikes are a good item to have there. Can you please suggest a good place to rent for the week? Do they deliver to your unit of do we have to pick them up?

Thanks,


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2010)

Patty,

Here's a copy of information that I previously posted on a Tug Hilton Head Bike thread - I wasn't able to retrieve it from the Tug archives, so here it is again. I've updated some info since the original post.  Most of these shops will deliver and pick up.

To see a map of Hilton Head Island Public Pathways see 
http://bikedoctorhhi.com/files/hhi3.pdf

For Tips on Riding your bicycle on Hilton Head Island Beaches see 
http://www.bikinghiltonhead.com/island_beach_riding_tips.html


Hilton Head Island Bike Rental Companies

Mid-Island

The Bike Doctor
55 Mathews Drive, Suite 160
Hilton Head Island, SC 29926
(843)-681-7531
http://bikedoctorhhi.com


Palmetto Dunes Outfitters
Free Pick Up and Delivery – 2 Locations
80 Queens Folly Road
Palmetto Dunes Resort
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
Local: (843)-785- 2449
Toll Free: (866)-650-4125
	        Or
Shelter Cove Marina
#1 Shelter Cove Lane
Shelter Cove Harbor
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
Local: (843)-842-7001
Toll Free: (866)-400-7894
A special passageway for bicyclists and pedestrians allows safe passage to Shelter Cove Harbour and Marina without having to cross Hwy. 278.
http://www.palmettodunes.com/hilton-head-bike-rentals.php

Vacation Comfort Bike Rentals 
3C Enterprise Lane
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
(843) 342-6673 or 800-655-9315
http://www.comfyrentals.com

The Bicycle Link
807 Wm. Hilton Pkwy, Ste. 400
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
(near Palmetto Dunes, just south of Queens Folly Rd)
http://bicyclelinkhhi.com

South-End


AAA Riding Tigers Bike Rentals 
101 Arrow Road - Hilton Head Island, SC 29928       
843-686-5833 or 888-371-7115
They also do business under 2 other names All American Bike Rentals and Palmetto Bike Barn
http://www.aaaridingtigers.com

All American Bike Rental - (843) 842-4386
101 Arrow Road - Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
http://www.hiltonheadbikes.com/

Palmetto Bike Barn – (843) 686-6068
101 Arrow Road – Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

Atlantic Rentals - (843) 785-8263
 83 Pope Ave & Lagoon Road, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928 – No Website

Hilton Head Bicycle Company 
112 Arrow Road - Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
(843) 686-6888 or 800-995-4319
http://www.hiltonheadbicycle.com

Bikes and Things - (843) 785-9846
1 Lagoon Road, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
at intersection of Pope Ave & Lagoon Road, across the street from the Liquor Store

Island Cruisers LLC is the parent company for 7 HHI bicycle rental shops -  Island Cruisers, Bubba’s Bike Rentals, Coconuts Bike Rentals, Sundance Bike Rentals, Yankee Peddler, and Patriot Bike Rentals (aka Simmonds Bike Rentals). The parent address is 6 Heritage Ct, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

Island Cruisers LLC
13 Executive Park Road
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
(843)-785-4321

Bubba’s Bike Rentals – (843) 785-3971

Coconut Bike Rentals - (843) 686-5055
13 Executive Park Road
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

Sundance Bike Rentals – (843)-785-8737
30 Palmetto Bay Road 
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

Patriot Bike Rentals
26 Palmetto Bay Road, Suite 12
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
(843) 842-3464 or 800-609-3186
http://www.patriotbikerentals.com

Pedals Bicycles - (843) 842-5522
71 Pope Ave #A 
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
http://www.pedalsbicycles.com


Sea Pines Plantation

Sea Pines Bicycle Rental - (843) 363-4527
100 N Sea Pines Drive
Hilton Head Island,SC 29928

The Sea Pines Resort Bicycle Shop 
Located at the Sea Pines Plantation Club Golf Course
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
Ph: 843-842-1890 or 1-800-732-7463
http://www.seapines.com/resort_activities/bicycle-shop.asp

South Beach Bicycle Rentals 
(aka South Beach Cycles)
230 S Sea Pines Drive
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
www.south-beach-racquet-club.com
The Racquet Club and Bicycle Rentals are owned by the same company. Click on link for Hilton Head Bicycle Rentals on the lower right side of their home page

Three listings fall under the Pelican Cruisers Umbrella – Bikes Plus, Harbour Town Rentals, and Peddling Pelican Bike Rentals

Bikes Plus - (843) 671-5588 or 800-424-8048
79 Lighthouse Road, P.O. Box 3378, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

Harbour Town Rentals - (843) 785-3546
P.O. Box 3378
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

Peddling Pelican Bike Rentals - (843) 785-5470
79 Lighthouse Road,P.O. Box 3378,  Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
This address is in the "Shops at Sea Pines Center"
http://www.pelicancruisers.com

Off Island – Bluffton

Bluffton Bicycle Shop - (843) 706-2453
(formerly Jonathan’s Bike Shop) 
2 Oliver Court (off Bluffton Parkway, near intersection of State Hwy S7-474 & Bluffton Parkway)
Bluffton, SC 29910
http://www.blufftonbicycleshop.com


Richard


----------



## caribbean (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW, ask and ye shall receive. 

Thanks Richard!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2010)

Patty,

Glad to be of help. I'm glad to pay back for help I've received from other Tuggers and not only in the timeshare realm.

Here's a more direct link for the Tips on Riding Your Bicycle on Hilton Head Island Beaches - http://bikinghiltonhead.com/beach-biking-tips/

Hilton Head Beaches Interactive Tide Chart - http://www.low-tide.com/cgi-bin/stateloc.pl?state=SC

Hilton Head Bike Rentals Tips - http://bikinghiltonhead.com/hilton-head-bike-rentals/

Hilton Head Views, Marine Life, and Breeze - http://bikinghiltonhead.com/hilton-head-views-marine-life-and-breeze/

People at the Beach on Hilton Head - http://bikinghiltonhead.com/people-at-the-beach-on-hilton-head/

Also for Sea Pines Plantation: here's the direct link for South Beach Bicycle Rentals without having to click through the Racquet Club home page
http://www.south-beach-cycles.com/

Have a great trip - Hilton Head Island is one of our favorite places to go bicycling.

Richard


----------



## caribbean (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard-

I have to tell you the rest of the story. We stayed at Half Moon Club in Jamaica back in the fall. When we went to rent a golf cart to get around, they were all reserved. The only other option was to rent bikes. Now I hadn't been on a bike in at least 30 years and was really very apprehensive. A lot older at 57 and a lot less athletic. But as they say, you never forget. After the first 5 minutes, I was doing OK. Not as agile as when I was younger, but I didn't fall off. So I am really looking forward to riding on HHI.

Know what you mean about paying forward on TUG. I have learned so much here and really feel the responsibility to help others. That $15 was the best money I have ever spent. It has paid back many time over. 

Thanks,


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 21, 2010)

alot of the timeshare places have bike rentals on site as well.  Worth checking out ahead of time.  Biking on HHI is alot of fun.  We did it only one day of our 2 - one week trips, but I sure wish we had done more.


----------

